# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  REVOLUTION Firmware 27-01-2017

## mohamed73

*27.01.2017*    REVOLUTION UP 10 *  *   *                                                                               SATELLITE : QSHARE SERVER  STABLE*  *                                                                                                  ONLINE MOVIE* *                                                                                                  IPTV SERVER*  *                                                                                             Platinum VIP IPTV*  *                                                                                                  IPTV VIVA Gold* *                                                                                             IPTV VIVA Normal* *                                                                                                     IPTV VIVA SD*  *                                                                                                IPTV VIVA Silver* *                                                                                            ALL IPTV Channels* *                                                                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                        REVOLUTION UP 10 MINI* **  *                                                                           SATELLITE : QSHARE SERVER  STABLE*  *                                                                                                  ONLINE MOVIE* *                                                                                                  IPTV SERVER*  *                                                                                             Platinum VIP IPTV*  *                                                                                                  IPTV VIVA Gold* *                                                                                             IPTV VIVA Normal* *                                                                                                     IPTV VIVA SD*  *                                                                                                IPTV VIVA Silver* *                                                                                            ALL IPTV Channels* *                                                                 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                            الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *24.01.2017*  ** *                                                                                              (NEW MAIN MENU (UI* *                                                                                                        ROYAL TV* *                                                                                                         IMIX TV* *                                                                                                        NEW IPTV* *                                                                                           +CHANNELS ADDED 1000* *                                                                                     NEW VOD ADDED IKS STABLE* *                                                                              الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                                     +REVOLUTION HD2S* **  *                                                                         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                               + REVOLUTION HD2 Mini* **  *                                                                        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *21.12.2016* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *14.12.2016* *الجديد في التحديثات هو فتح قنوات الكنال بلوس والبين سبورت ماكس*   *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *18.11.2016* *   + NEW IPTV CHANNELS ADDED 1000* *                                                               NEW VOD ADDED* *                                                                     IKS STABLE* *                                              NEW SERVICES WILL BE ADDED SOON* *                                                           !!! خدمات جديدة ستضاف قريبا* *(REVOLUTION(6060 CLASS_STONE* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * Usee Live …..>1000+ Channels IPTV added  *  *                                                  APP…> IMIXI ….>200 channels IPTV added *  *04.10.2016*  * ! اخبار جديدة على موقعكم*  *. جهاز الأفضل من حيث الأداء*  *. استمتع بقائمة رائعة من القنوات التلفزيونية,مكتبه ضخمه من الأفلام الحديثة,المسلسلات, الإسلاميات,الوثائقيات و الكارتون*  *. مع ضمان لمدة عام Module3G , استمتع بجهاز عالي الجودة مجهز للعمل مع الشبكة السلكية أو الوايف أي*  *. سهل التركيب *  *كل ما تحتاجه هو وصلة الانترنت , و بكل سهولة يمكنك مشاهدة افضل القنوات التلفزيونية العربية وباقة من اشهر و احدث الافلام*  * . فقط من خلال كابل الانترنت او الانترنت اللاسلكي*  *. افلام, مسلسلات و برامج اكثر مما تتمنى اكثر من مائتي قناة مباشرة*  * .مكتبة ضخمة من الافلام, المسلسلات,الكارتون والوثائقيات و يتم تحديث المكتبة بشكل يومي*  *software REVOLUTION (6060 CLASS_STONE) fix reboot problem      2016/10/01* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *08.09.2016* * REVOLUTION 60/60 Mini* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *REVOLUTION 60/60 Mini –*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *09.08.2016
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *07.08.2016*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *24.07.2016* *REVOLUTION AXIL 6* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *REVOLUTION AXIL 5*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * REVOLUTION AXIL 3* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *15.07.2016* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *04.07.2016*  *REVOLUTION Class 10 Mini* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*] * لتفعيل سيرفر الفانيلا :*  *Wifi Support
Activation Vanilla Server : no menu 6677  (vanilla server free 1 year)
Setting ….>Vanilla server ….> Connect server using (green button)
Server Setting …>CCcam,NewCs,Gscam,MGCAM,WECAM,AvatarCam,Xcam,H-SHARE* *REVOLUTION Super 10 Mini*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *لتفعيل سيرفر الفانيلا :*  *Wifi,3G,Online Movie App(Youtube)
Activation Vanilla Server : no menu 6677  (open Few Package Using Free Code)
Setting ….>Vanilla server ….> Connect server using (Red button)
Server Setting …>NewCs,Cccam,H-SHARE,
Xcam,AvatarCam,Oscam,Xcamd,WECAM,Mgcamd,Gscam,Xcam2,Mecam,Turbocam
Cam33,Cam35,Skam,* *30.06.2016*   *Youtube Update* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Revolution HD2*         *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*       *Youtube Updated* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *26.05.2016*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *10.05.2016* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *V1.32* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *V1.32* *09.05.2016* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *V1.03* *29.04.2016*  *REVOLUTION HD1S+*  **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Support CCcam  / WIFI* *CCcam : Menu 6666* *Patch :  Menu 6666* *           Model  Usb WIFI Device Support:* *  TL 8188 ETV*   * REVOLUTION HD1MINI+*  **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Support CCcam  / WIFI* *CCcam : Menu 6666* *Patch :  Menu 8888* *           Model  Usb WIFI Device Support:* * TL 8188 ETV*   *20.04.2016* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* Activation Vanilla Server : no menu 8899  (vanilla server free 1 year)
Reglage ….>Vanilla server ….> Connect server using (green button)
POPTV : free 1 year (Media …>Network…>POPTV   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* Activation Vanilla Server : no menu 8899  (vanilla server free 1 year)
Reglage ….>Vanilla server ….> Connect server using (green button)    POPTV : free 1 year (Media …>Network…> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Activation Vanilla Server : no menu 8899  (vanilla server free 1 year)
Reglage ….>Vanilla server ….> Connect server using (green button)
POPTV : free 1 year (Media …>Netw *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* Activation Vanilla Server : no menu 8899  (vanilla server free 1 year)
Reglage ….>Vanilla server ….> Connect server using (green button)
POPTV : free 1 year (Media …>Netw *29.03.2016* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* Upgrade SIFAW 1000 Model _طريقة تحذيث الجهاز
Menu…>Setting….>System….>Upgrade….>USB Upgrade. TU-IPTV Streaming+Code
SMART IPTV Streamin+Code
iSHARE SERVER : Free   Activation servers : تفعيل السرفرات
Menu…>Setting…>System Setting…>FCAS MMI…>FCAS Options:
Network Sharing …>iShare..>Enable Network Sharing.(free)
TU-IPTV Streaming : Enter Activation Code
Smart IPTV Streaming : Enter Activation Code  *07.03.2016* *REVOLUTION SIFAW 1000*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * طريقة تحديث الجهاز* * بعد وضع التحديث في USB نذهب إلى :*  *Menu…>Setting….>System….>Upgrade….>USB Upgrade.*  *الجهاز يحتوي على :*  * TU-IPTV Streaming+Code
SMART IPTV Streamin+Code
iSHARE SERVER : Free*  *لتفعيل السيرفرات :* *Menu > Setting > System Setting >FCAS MMI > FCAS Options*   *ثم نختار*    *1-   Network Sharing …>iShare..>Enable Network Sharing* *                   2-  TU-IPTV Streaming : Enter Activation Code* *3-  Smart IPTV Streaming : Enter Activation Code*     *REVOLUTION SIFAW 3* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * طريقة تحديث الجهاز* * بعد وضع التحديث في USB نذهب إلى :* *Menu…>Setting….>System….>Upgrade….>USB Upgrade.* *الجهاز يحتوي على :* * TU-IPTV Streaming : free 1 year
SMART IPTV Streamin+Code
iSHARE SERVER : free* *لتفعيل السيرفرات :* *Menu…>Setting…>System Setting…>FCAS MMI…>FCAS Options* *ثم نختار*  *1-   Network Sharing …>iShare..>Enable Network Sharing* *                   2-  TU-IPTV Streaming : free 1 year* *3-  Smart IPTV Streaming : Enter Activation Code*      *03.02.2016* *REVOLUTION XBMC 70’70* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *REVOLUTION 70/70* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *30.01.2016* *REVOLUTION XBMC 70’70*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * REVOLUTION 70/70* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * REVOLUTION HD2S+* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * REVOLUTION AXIL 1/2/4/3*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *14.01.2016*  *REVOLUTION 80 ST2*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * REVOLUTION 60/60 Big Size* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *REVOLUTION HD2 Mini+*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *07.01.2016* *REVOLUTION 60/60 Mini* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *REVOLUTION 60/60 Mini-2 *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * REVOLUTION HD2S+* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *01.01.2016* *REVOLUTION XBMC 70’70* **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * REVOLUTION 70/70* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *REVOLUTION HD2 Mini+* **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * REVOLUTION HD2/HD2S* **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * REVOLUTION HD2 Mini* **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## laalam

Merciiiiiiiii

----------


## adil28

ؤؤؤؤؤ

----------


## osos0123

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## electbou

merci

----------


## mohssine1

tankss

----------


## hwaryo

مشكووووووووووووووور Merciiiiiiiii
مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## gsmsources

merci pour ce bon travaille

----------


## Redouanecaq

ممتاز

----------


## JAMMA Mustapha

سلام وعليمم عضو جديد معكم شكران لكم

----------


## JAMMA Mustapha

شكران لكم

----------


## JAMMA Mustapha

هل يوجد حل جهاز révolution HD 2s+ لا يقبال تحديث  وشكران

----------


## Aimad

شكرا

----------


## Msikat

ممكن تحديث جديد لي Revolution Class 1000 MINI جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## diafdiof

السلام عليكم. هل لديكم حل لمشكل boot  الريسيفر revolution up 10 mini

----------


## sathex

بارك الله فيك على المجهود
لكن أغلب  الروابط لم تعد تعمل

----------


## kiramisa50

merci

----------


## daoudia

GOOD

----------


## hatim2005

مشكور اخي++مشكور اخي

----------


## touirzaz

Merciiiiiiiii

----------


## samedov1996

thank you so much

----------


## hamza_iraki

Merci bkkkk على المجهود

----------


## Amyn

Revolution hd2s +

----------


## malkomo

مكشور جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## abder

merci pour ce bon travaille

----------


## ADAMOOS

bro 
thanks هل يوجد حل جهاز révolution HD 2s+

----------


## hassan1983

شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتك

----------


## msan

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## norinaro

mercii akhi ila momkin update revolution hd2

----------


## ZAGALO58

شكرًا على هذا المجهود القيم المزيد من الاستمرار

----------


## khalid XD

شكرا لك اخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## شوبس مان

تسلم ايدك  يغالى

----------


## ahmed1891

MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

----------


## katif

thank you friend

----------

